# is this olive ash



## chris75111 (Oct 28, 2013)

I know it's white Ash. but I have never seen this kind of heart in ash if it is would anyone want some can get so


----------



## DKMD (Oct 28, 2013)

I think it qualifies as olive ash. My understanding is that the term can be applied to any ash with that kind of dark, veined heartwood. I see the a fair number of the British turners making things from 'olive ash', and it can be gorgeous stuff when finished.

Just as a reminder... You will need to go to the intro section and start a thread telling us a bit about yourself before you can start selling or trading here.


----------



## chris75111 (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm sorry I think I wrote that wrong I'm not ready to sell them just didn't know if they were worth taking home no one around here knows anything about it.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 28, 2013)

chris75111 said:


> I'm sorry I think I wrote that wrong I'm not ready to sell them just didn't know if they were worth taking home no one around here knows anything about it.



No worries... I just wanted to make sure you knew what to do in case you do start bartering!:)

I like turning ash, but it's rare for me to find any that hasn't been attacked by worms... They love that stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chris75111 (Oct 28, 2013)

I have cut some ash trees on this job that were 5 ft threw all had same brown in the middle no worms all solid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow! With trees that size, you could get clear(no pith) bowl blanks that are entirely heartwood... That would be pretty cool! It sounds like your workplace is a paradise for turning material!


----------



## chris75111 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes we cut 1.2 million feet of 80 acres next summer we will most likely cut 2.2 million feet of 110 acres all from same 789 acre farm Louisville slugger cut some ash off of this same farm 90 years ago I also have some cherry pieces as big as those ash .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 28, 2013)

That does look like olive ash, but technically "olive ash" is Fraxinus excelsior, which is NOT the same as white ash (which includes several species, but not Fraxinus excelsior). If you are sure this is white ash, then it's just white ash that looks like olive ash (which is not all that rare).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Oct 29, 2013)

I've had some white ash with similar colors. I prefer it to standard ash, which I find a little too bland. Nice score


----------

